# Adding YouTube Clips...



## js (Jun 29, 2006)

If you would like to add YouTube clips to your post, just add the following tags to the clip... "[ yt ]" "[ /yt ]" - minus the "" and no spaces.

Example: "[ yt ]" TGYKXWpi7yU "[ /yt ]"

No "" or spaces.

Here's what it will look like in your post...


----------

